# Eleocharis acicularis emerged



## Jake101 (17 May 2015)

Hi,

Anyone tried to grow eleocharis acicularis emersed in low humidity conditions? Or any other similar looking plant, which is not growing tall. My tank will be open-top with riparium baskets.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Eleocharis spp. are often sold in garden centres, in the pond/water garden section, out of water, so yes it'll to grow both immersed and emerged. It's a cheap way of buying it for scapes too.


----------



## DGR (17 May 2015)

Hi Jake,

It could be possible, but you should leave it in a high humudity conditions at the beginning and then slowly take it to low humidity. Something like Wabi-Kusa. That's about 1 month after planting it.

Eleocharis acicularis mini emersed by Daniel GR


----------

